# 2 subs, 2 boxes, 1 amp - wiring for 1 ohm load



## selandej (Oct 10, 2010)

Alright, I am pretty sure I already know the answer to this but I just wanted to ask to see if there was an easier way of doing this or if I may have just missed something... anyway......

I have 2 separate boxes on opposite ends of the trunk. The subs are dual 4 ohm voice coil subs. The amp I am using is the AQ1200D and I want to be running it at 1 ohm. so I will be wiring the subs in parallel, and then I know I have to run the subs together in parallel in order to achieve 1 ohm from them. 

My question is this... do I need to run wiring in parallel from one sub to the other, and then run wiring from one sub to the amp, or can I run wiring from each sub to each speaker input on the amp (it has 2 + and 2 - that looks like this (++--))

I keep thinking that running separate wiring from each sub to the amp will produce a 2 ohm load, but the speaker terminals are bridged inside the amp, so would this make it a 1 ohm load? This is the part that I am confused about! Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

either way will work.


----------



## selandej (Oct 10, 2010)

That is what I thought. I am using 8 gauge wiring and trying to stuff 2 8 gauge wires into a terminal that accepts 1 8 gauge is just no fun. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Pizipe (Dec 13, 2010)

Rockford Fosgate® - Woofer WiringWizard


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

you could also just make a "y" with each set and have a single set of 8g wires (+ and -) to connect to the amp.


----------



## selandej (Oct 10, 2010)

nineball said:


> you could also just make a "y" with each set and have a single set of 8g wires (+ and -) to connect to the amp.



This is very true, and would probably be a hell of a lot easier to accomplish. Thanks for the suggestion!

to pizipe, I already know how to wire subs in parallel and series, I just had a variable that was throwing me for a loop (the amps bridging of the speaker terminals).


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

Staying parallel.
What if the amp only has 1 set of terminals?
Do you run 2 lines of wire out of each terminal to the separate subs?
Or do you stick with a single line out of each terminal to the first sub and tie into the second sub from there?


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

Schnitz said:


> Staying parallel.
> What if the amp only has 1 set of terminals?
> Do you run 2 lines of wire out of each terminal to the separate subs?
> Or do you stick with a single line out of each terminal to the first sub and tie into the second sub from there?





nineball said:


> you could also just make a "y" with each set and have a single set of 8g wires (+ and -) to connect to the amp.


already answered.


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

I guess I'm having a hard time understanding how to make the 'y'.... Any help (image)?

Edit: I might have figured it out.
Take 1 speaker wire, strip it and wind both ends together for each terminal. Split the other end and use each set as positive or negative.
Ahhhhh.. ok?


----------



## selandej (Oct 10, 2010)

There are Y terminals available or you can strip some of the jacket off of the middle of a length of wire and solder the end of another wire to that open section, making a "Y." This is what I did and it worked like a charm.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

not sure what you don't understand. take some wire and make it into a Y shape. the single end goes to the amp, the double ends go to the sub terminals.


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

Exactly, brain fart.


----------

